# Chili cookoff season is upon us



## greybeard (Mar 8, 2019)

I don't usually go to them, but this one is nearby and has a cafe there that is home to Chicken Fried Bacon so I believe we will go, listen to some music, and perhaps sample some chili since they have Rule #2 in effect.
http://www.chilifest.org/chilifest-chili-competition/
http://www.chilifest.org/lineup/


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 8, 2019)

Sound like it will be a good time. I like their rules.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 8, 2019)

That sounds like a lot of fun.  We used to go to the spring fling at MCAS Beaufort every spring when we lived in Charleston.  The Blue Angels kick it off then the whole weekend is full of some kind of event along with the Chili Cook off.


----------

